# Spoke Shaves of Your Dreams



## 33706

The HOYD thread has solved so many issues, answered so many questions, and converted so many people, that I wondered if the same thing might be true for spoke shaves. With my apologies to Bertha, for borrowing the title somewhat from his epic thread.

I thought I'd post some pics, to help define which numerical designation your spoke shave might be. I have a bunch which I can't easily identify, the Stanleys have been copied in other foundries to one degree of success or another.

so, here goes:










#51 
Record, 9 3/4" Long, 2 11/16" cutter
Stanley 10", 2 1/8" cutter
Stanley 10 1/8" 2 1/8" cutter
generic 10 1/8", 2 1/16" cutter
generic10 1/8", 2 1/8" cutter










#52 Kunz 9 3/8" , 2 1/16" cutter

#53 Stanley Split blade, 10 1/8", 2 1/16" cutter










#60 Stanley tandem, SW, 10 7/8", 1 1/2" each cutter










Kunz 9 5/8" 1 1/4" curved, 1 5/8" straight

Stanley 9 5/8" 1 1/4" curved, 1 3/4" straight










#64 Stanley #64 8 3/4" 1 3/4" cutter

#A64 Record, 8 1/2" 1 3/4" cutter

generic #64, 8 7/8", 1 3/4" cutter










#65 Kunz w/ chamfer guides 10 1/2, 1 1/2" cutter and rounded sole.

#65 Stanley 10 3/8", 1 1/2" cutter, rounded sole.

Ooops… no pic..

#63, Stanley, 10 7/8, 1 11/16" cutter










Some unknowns:

generic 9 1/4", 2 1/8 with chipbreaker?

generic 9" , 1 3/4"

Stanley, half-moon logo on cutter, 9 3/4", 2 1/16" cutter










#151s

got pics to share? any info or thoughts you'd like to share? What is YOUR favorite spoke shave, and why?
Thanks, all for your input!


----------



## racerglen

Poopie you win !
That's a pile of shaves, but I thought you had a hate on for Kunz ? you seem to have a lot of them..
I've got a 51 of theirs sold by Home Hardware, couldn't get the freaker to work, and believe it or not Lee Valley customer service gave me the answer.. too much paint where the blade beds, just ONE flipping corner….they have sold the Kunz line in a limited way for years.


----------



## donwilwol

that's a pile of shaves. I've got a few, but have typically sold what I wasn't using.


----------



## woodcox

Good timing sir! My only shave is a modern curved sole Stanley that I put away out of frustration. Due diligence with my first flat sole is desperately needed. I shall follow…


----------



## 33706

*Glen:* yup, you're right, I really have no use for them…but, my Stanley #65 was begging for chamfer guides, and along came the Kunz. I'll paint the guides black and put 'em on the Stanley, when I need 'em. Yeah, Kunz in general is scrap metal to me, but for as little as I pay for them, I can salvage the cutters, screws and stuff for more evolved spoke shaves, wink wink!

*Don:* Yeah, I know should never let these multiply like rabbits, but I'm pretty well known for never thinning the herd…in fact you are the recipient of the only escapee from the poopiekat corral. My only population control is the periodic sacrifice of a "Handyman" when I'm desperate for little giblets for other plane restorations. When I retire, I'll start peddling a boatload of miscellaneous planes, and other tools.

*Woodcox:* Just make sure that your flat-sole purchase does not have a 'Gang-Green' paint finish on it! Though I only have a couple of curved sole examples myself, they are the unbeatable answer to smoothing inner curves. Any brand-name #151 can be a hi-performance user, and I'd settle for one if I was to have just one, (er two with a curved sole model too.)


----------



## donwilwol

Yes, that reminds me. I need to post that tuning up project.


----------



## jmartel

I've got a spokeshave that I picked up with my #80 scraper from a LJ on here, but I must confess that I haven't learned how to use it yet.


----------



## 33706

*jmartel:* Let's have a look at your new acquisition! 
Somebody should get a tutorial going on the use and care of spokeshaves… They're very under-represented here, IMO.


----------



## Timbo

So are you telling us the spoke shaves will multiply too?!!

Here is my contribution, its a no-name I think.


----------



## bobasaurus

Here are my spokeshaves. First off, a crappy one I bought for $2 in Cambodia:










Next, two "Boggs" spokeshaves, which are amazing to use:










Finally, Lee Valley's cast round spokeshave:


----------



## 33706

That's a beauty, *Tim*!!
wonder if it's an AMT, they were making repro's of classic tools in brass or bronze back in the 80's. Nobody else was really doing that in those days. 
In order to multiply, you gotta have more than one!!!


----------



## 33706

Bob,
Your Cambodia one resembles the #64s, what with the split cutter and all.
I dare not even dream about your LNs and Lee Valley examples!
I'd like to see either of the "Boggs" shaves in action!! Off to youTube I go!
Thanks to everyone for posting!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've got the LN Boggs spokeshaves as well. Compared to vintage, these have a little more heft in the casting. However, the primary difference is the mouth opening. It's much smaller with the LN and Veritas, which I like.

I'm not sure why Boggs didn't use the ol' no. 151 blade adjustment in his design (as veritas did). It sure seems to be a superior design. It takes a little while to get used to setting and adjusting the iron on the boggs spokeshave. But once you've got it down….they sing.

Spokeshaves my preferred way to shape or smooth most any curved surface. A couple action shots. 








-


----------



## 33706

Some great shots, Red! And on quarter-sawn oak, too!
If I owned the upscale contemporary spokeshaves, my old junkyard refugees would soon end up on Craigslist, I'm sure. Thanks for the terrific, inspirational pics!


----------



## Bluepine38

You have a woodworkers disease, the main symptom- when I retire, I will sell-I have retired more than a
couple of times and I still have not sold a tool. I have given tools to sons and other worthy people, but
can not remember selling a tool yet. The only thing you can do is continue to enjoy life. I would put a
picture of my spokeshaves here, but they are behind the colorful stump that is becoming a dollhouse for
a great grandaughter and unavailable until it is finished.


----------



## 33706

Thanks for your insight, *Gus!*
Yeah, I have three grandsons, all in the 4 to 6 year-old range. I want to build each of them an Anarchist-style toolbox, complete with tools. Well, I gotta have a few dozen of each type of tool, from which I can select the three finest of each to put in the toolchests. Equity, y'know! And then, of course, there's the two granddaughters, who would just give me a funny look if I made them toolboxes. I'm just a dinosaur, perhaps I should just make them something they can put their I-Pads on. Woodworking is such a sunset hobby…putting a smile on a child's face with a handmade wooden gift is still something I can do.


----------



## hairy

Here's what I have. All from yard sales or flea markets, I didn't pay much.

The black double only has an S on one handle, the blades are marked Stanley Rule and Level Co, the other black is not marked.

The larger, curved wood spokeshave is marked Bagshaw and Field, PHILA . The other is unmarked.

They all work good, but I prefer the wooden spokeshaves.


----------



## 33706

Interesting, *Hairy!
*I've just never had any kind of constructive exposure to wooden spokeshaves. In shop class we had Stanley iron, and back in my apprenticing days, there was one old-timer who had his secret stash of tools, always locked up, but he did pull out a wooden spokeshave on rare occasions. Seeing someone here who prefers wooden ones is reassuring to me. I'll be looking closer for then on my next antiques hunt. I think I'm daunted by the method of sharpening them, which so far eludes me.


----------



## 33706

Here's a good resource, even if it is still a work in progress:

http://peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/spokeshaves/


----------



## summerfi

Here's my little collection of two. The top one is a common Stanley No. 51. The bottom one with an adjustable mouth is unmarked. I've used these a lot over the years. They belonged to my dad, who was a fine craftsman. I remember him saying the bottom one was the best spokeshave he ever used. I'd sure like to know who made it.


----------



## hairy

> I think I m daunted by the method of sharpening them, which so far eludes me.
> 
> - poopiekat


 It's probably like sharpening everything else, ask 20 people and get 30 different answers. I've been using a fine file, luckily they were somewhat sharp when I got them, just a light touchup is all I've done.

Or this: http://www.woodenspokeshave.com/about-wooden-spokeshaves/sharpening-and-care/


----------



## jmartel

Seen here, with the #80 scraper that I also bought.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I passed up a tandem/double spokeshave at a flea market a few weeks ago. Are they worth using? Seemed a little cumbersome, then again I could very well just be an idiot. Not could. Am. But still….

Are they pleasant to use?


----------



## Tugboater78

This is a tool that I have yet to own or even use, maybe I will look a bit harder for a user.


----------



## GeneralDisorder

I have a couple old Stanley's and this one I favor. A 151 in good original condition.


----------



## bonobo

I find the Lee Valley contour planes work *much* better than my Record version of the Stanley 151.

I got the pair for $30 an will likely get the larger sized one again and try putting a radiused sole on it.


----------



## Picklehead

Bonobo: tell me about your sharpening and blade depth adjustment experiences/tricks with the LV contour planes. I just got a pair and I'm not in love with them yet. (But I want to be)


----------



## Sylvain

Some links to Paul Sellers (in no particular order) :

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/spokeshave-restoration-the-paul-sellers-blade-extender/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/final-on-151-spokeshave-restorative-work-series-maybe/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/restoring-a-151-record-marples-or-stanley-spokeshave/

https://paulsellers.com/2012/10/spokeshave-bevels-on-bevel-down-spokeshaves/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/on-closing-the-spokeshave-series-last-one-for-now/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/in-defense-of-151spokeshavesand-wooden-spokeshaves-and-veritas-spokeshaves-too/

https://paulsellers.com/2011/04/the-151-spokeshave/

https://paulsellers.com/2011/04/handmade-151-in-bronze/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/a-lighter-touch-on-wooden-spokeshaves/

https://paulsellers.com/2014/07/wooden-spokeshave-in-use/


----------



## 33706

*Summerfi:* Your Dad's favorite somewhat resembles the #53 in the first post, but different enough that it might not be a Stanley, or of a different era than my #53.

*jmartel,* probably a #151.

*Col. Travis: * and *Tugboater: *Just be careful when looking at vintage tandems. The thin casting areas on these are prone to cracking. Nobody is ever going to tell you NOT to buy a tool, and if you find a good deal on one, take it home and see what it does for you.

*General Disorder:* Yup, the #151 is probably the best entry-level model that people tend to stick with, and is still widely available in hardware shops and building centers. One each, round and flat sole.

*Picklehead:* Spokeshaves are truly an acquired taste.

*Sylvain:* Thanks, once again, for taking the ball and running with it!! Paul Sellers' videos are a great resource, and I thank you for researching and posting the links here.


----------



## Picklehead

Poopster: I have acquired the taste, but my palate runs toward the ferrous variety (51 and 53). I got the LVCPs to work the curvy bits, but even after flattening the bottoms of the blades and honing the cutting edges I still get grabbing. I know about grain direction. Just wondering if someone who loves them has discovered some tricks that I haven't yet. I tricked out my 53 with a sharp Hock blade, but my 51 I just left the Stanley blade on it, and I'm surprised how well it cuts.


----------



## ToddJB

My little family

80, 151, and a MF no.1 cigar shave.


----------



## woodcox

I'm the new caretaker of these forgotten souls. Stanley #64 that shows little to no real use. Blue Stanley type four #151. Both have SW irons and both in need of love before a test drive. Looking forward to this lesson.









Post rehab to follow. 
Thank you Todd for your recommend, I'm happy to have them.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, I stumbled on my 151 at an antique store for $3, didn't know anything about spoke shaves at the time. Glad that model found me, its a far supior design IMO


----------



## 33706

*Woodcox: *Man, I love to see such crisp and clear details on that first-rate casting of your #64. A great example of a fine tool! Most of mine, the lettering is so indistinct, that I sometimes wonder if an indiscreet foundry made their own copies without even bothering to grind off the inscriptions and make their own. These should have a grading system, like coin collectors use, to assess not only the wear, but the legibility of the markings.

Anxious for the 'after' shots!! Thanks for sharing, woodcox!!
*
Todd: * Yeah, the #151 is truly the most evolved of the cast iron shaves. But, I can't say no to any of those orphans that turn up on the flea market tables, and garage sales. Thanks also, for inspiring others!


----------



## Tim457

Thanks for starting this thread PK. Anyone that likes planes should have a spokeshave or several, they are really fun to use, and do great for curves and cleaning up after a drawknife which is also a lot of fun.
I'll have to remember to get some pictures of mine. I think I only have two so far. An unmarked 51 style and an old wooden one where the blade is so used up that the mouth is just about too wide open to use. I'd love to get a replacement blade for it.

Originally I wanted a 151 too, but now that I'm used to setting the cap on my 51 style at the right tension to allow adjustments and tapping on one side of the iron or the other to set the depth it works great. I really like the Paul Sellers trick of setting one side for a slightly thicker cut than the other. Then you can use the one side of the blade for heavier cuts and the other for finishing work, and the middle for in between.

Question though, am I really missing out by not having a concave bottom spokeshave? Are they really that much better for doing round work or does it not matter much unless the profile is close to the diameter of the workpiece?


----------



## upchuck

All-

I got this spokeshave from Joshua Clark at Hyperkitten Tool Co this past week. I've been looking for a Rapier plane for sometime but they are rare (never seen) in these parts. When I saw the Rapier name in this style of spokeshave I was as quick as I could be to send off an email to Josh. Lucky me.










Depth of cut is adjusted by the number of washers placed between the body and the blade. I was surprised that the advertised "cast body" turned out to be cast aluminum but I don't see that as a problem. The "sole" is heavily rounded in front of the blade. I look forward to getting to know this tool.










Poopikat-

Thanks for starting this thread. I love spokeshaves and there are lots of variations of this deceptively simple tool.

chuck


----------



## bobasaurus

That's a neat spokeshave Chuck. Never heard of the washer method of depth adjustment, kind of a novel way to get repeatable depth adjustments.


----------



## upchuck

bobasauras-

I agree about the neatness of it and I also had never heard of depth adjustment by washers. I had heard of screws between the blade and the body to adjust the depth of cut. The problem with washers might be loosing the ones that aren't being used but I have a safety pin to help keep track of those that aren't in use. The problem with screws might be trying to remember if the adjustment was 1/2 or 1/4 turn of the driver. It cut a fine chamfer right out of the box and I have high hopes for it after I clean it up and polish the blade.

chuck


----------



## 33706

After watching the latest "Rough Cut" episode, (A&C Rocker), I see where the spokeshave of choice is an ordinary #151. Makes me wonder whether my menagerie is worth the wall space where they hang….


----------



## ksSlim

Yeah they deserve the space to hang out together.
Or, you could send them to me at the old tool retirement home.
They'll only be required to work out on special occasions.


----------



## DocBailey

I was going through a patternmaker's chest I acquired last summer and found this.
(M.B. are his initials)

Notice that a Stanley 151 blade has been employed. I have had many patternmaker-made tools pass through my hands over the years. The most copied castings are usually the simplest, so there are lots of router plane, scrapers, and spokeshaves. The body of the original is used to make the mold for the new casting. This one's aluminum.

Has anyone ever seen the original, upon which this one is almost certainly based?


----------



## donwilwol

I haven't seen one like that Doc. It looks awkward to use. Have you tried it?


----------



## DocBailey

No Don, I haven't

I'm currently just trying to get a handle on the carloads of tools I picked up over the summer (I'm guessing you can relate).

I don't know if you can tell from the photos, but the bottom is convex in both axes.


----------



## donwilwol

> I don t know if you can tell from the photos, but the bottom is convex in both axes.
> 
> - DocBailey


The convex part is what would seem to make it awkward.


----------



## 33706

Hi, Doc!!
I wonder if someone's spokeshave got their gullwings ground down to those pinchy little handles. Front of body almost looks like an old Preston. Nothing on eBay currently looks remotely similar, except for one USMC (United Shoe machine co) example, but would be heavily modified. Looks like it really should have a #64-ish cutter, with a vertical slot down the middle.

I'll hit the books for ya.


----------



## DocBailey

Thanks, PK!


----------



## 33706

Yeah, I'll keep looking, but I saw these at Garret-Wade:

http://toolmonger.com/2009/09/16/miniature-trim-spokeshaves/#more-31514

Or:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=spokeshave&biw=1280&bih=631&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=fbi5VNXcO4n2yQTv3oCADg&sqi=2&ved=0CGIQ7Ak&dpr=1#imgdii=_&imgrc=9ylzNIF2oF-kNM%253A%3BkVRaKP-1si2H5M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fs.ecrater.com%252Fstores%252F11270%252F5185572c144e6_11270b.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fboondockers-used-sports.ecrater.com%252Fp%252F17905486%252Fvintage-x-acto-aluminum-spokeshave-spoke%3B360%3B360


----------



## ksSlim

Looks like something violin makes might use.
Might check with the stewmac.com.


----------



## DocBailey

It's not a luthier or violin-makers tool-- it's a patternmakers tool (in addition to having been made by a patternmaker).

As I mentioned, the sole is convexly curved in two directions-it is for hollowing work (think bowl area of a spoon)

After thinking about it for awhile, I thought to google "Pattermakers spokeshave" and found this:

http://www.vintagetools.net/product/patternmakers-curved-bottom-spoke-shave-579h


----------



## MikeUT

My spoke shave is humble but I added to it this weekend. I had a modern spoke shave, which is the only plane-like hand tool that isn't older than me. I have a No. 151 that is around 1910, a No 80 scraper that is in very good condition (not a spoke shave but has spoke shave-like handles…) This weekend I found a No. 60 tandem spoke shave that cleaned up very nicely as well. There aren't any Stanley markings, it says NO 60 across the top and both cutters say Made in USA. My spoke shave collection hasn't grown nearly as fast as my plane collection, I'll get there someday.

















This is before I cleaned it up, I haven't taken any photos since then. It cleaned up sicely though.


----------



## 33706

Nice looking collection you have, Mike!

Your #60 has the beefier casting, when compared to the other tandem design.
Next, you'll want to pair up your #151 with the comparable rounded sole model, or flat sole model, so that you have the pair.

Hope to see more photos soon!


----------



## Tim457

Doc that one's interesting. I take it it's for where longer handles would get in the way of the work.

I put a couple pictures of this in the joys of rust hunting thread but I didn't know what it was at first. It's a Stanley 62, though it too doesn't say Stanley on the handles or have a 62 on it like other models I've seen. It has the April 18, 1876 patent date on the underside of the handles, making it an earlier example, along with a B on one side. Sydnassloot says it was made from 1877 to 1923. Anyway it's apparently a little uncommon:


----------



## DocBailey

Very rare Tim

Does that have 2 blades and 2 mouths?


----------



## donwilwol

I've never even seen a picture Tim. Very cool.


----------



## Tim457

Yeah sure does Doc, you can see the two slots in the top picture, it's harder to make out the two blades in the second so here's a closeup. It's apparently for quickly reversing grain you can easily switch from pushing to pulling.


----------



## jmartel

I didn't notice the dual blade until that last photo. That's weird.

I think I need to pick up a flat bottomed spokeshave. I'm having trouble with my round bottom one in pretty much everything except MDF it seems. I used it on MDF making some curved forms and it did quite well. Put it on wood and not so much.


----------



## Tim457

What's happening exactly Jmart? The basics to check are that the blade is sharp, bevel is the right direction, blade has a flat bedding surface, and no shavings or rough lumps of japanning etc under it. Does it work ok with a very fine cut?


----------



## jmartel

Just chatters like crazy. I'm sure it's my fault, just haven't taken much time to mess with it. I was thinking that the curved sole requiring me to set the angle it sees is the problem. I figured I might have better success with a flat bottomed shave.


----------



## ColonelTravis

Not a fancy vintage model, but a fancy new model arrived. Just took it out of the box, haven't even tested it yet.










One of the few hand tools I've needed vs. wanted and didn't have. (Wants out the yin yang, of course.) There's a LN event in a few months I want to see what the curved spokes are like to work with. This one's flat.


----------



## 33706

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Antique-STANLEY-Double-45-degree-No-62-Wood-Plane-1876-Pat-Date-NR/191496364407?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20141121090453%26meid%3Dd50c4b0acf704618bac123257e7a69e5%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D161578465492&autorefresh=true

Here's a double spokeshave #62. Not much time left on this auction!!


----------



## Tim457

Nice tip PK. I'm guessing the price will shoot up at the end, but it sure is cheap right now. I've seen these listed from $130-200. I don't know how many sold at those prices though.

Edit, there's another BIN on ebay in worse shape for less than that though.


----------



## Tim457

Oops, I won. I put in a bid I didn't think would last but got it. I blame you guys. I hope I don't get a dud.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Tim, 2 62s. You'll be rollin' in them at this rate.


----------



## 33706

> Oops, I won. I put in a bid I didn t think would last but got it. I blame you guys. I hope I don t get a dud.
> 
> - Tim


Well, Tim, what did you expect? LOL, You whetted my appetite for a #62, so I posted an eBay offering…and you outbid me on it!! And you want to blame us guys!! Hey you started it!! All kidding aside, Congratulations, it's a great buy. I've had a difficult time buying anything on eBay, if the Canadian dollar goes much lower, I'll never be able to bid big on any tools again, otherwise, I mighta ended up with your #62. I'm happy I facilitated a good lead to a fellow LJ!!
[Edit:] Must be karma! I just got what appears to be a very early Stanley pre-lateral #5…for $4!! Yee-ha!


----------



## Texcaster

My collection is very small. The Stanley 151 has been ground double convex to carve the inside of archtop instruments. The Stanley 80 scraper has been ground hollow to smooth out guitar and bass necks. I updated the Stanley 80 with a Kuntz 80 for regular cabinet work. I didn't like the Kuntz at first but now I can't tell the difference. The Veritas round bottom shave is for finish work only. The throat opening is so fine rough work is impossible. For muy rapido timber removal I still rely on the 151. The 151 handles are high enough to not bottom out on the inside of an archtop instrument, unlike the Veritas. I can use the Veritas on the outside of carve tops.


----------



## Tim457

Sorry PK, you posted it so I assumed you weren't bidding on it. I can contact the seller and let you have it for the price I got it for if you want. I only went up by a dollar.

But a $4 pre lateral is awesome.

Haha Billy, for muy rápido timber removal try a drawknife.


----------



## 33706

Nooo, Tim, you won the auction fair and square. I would never have posted it if I had a *serious* interest in it. Note that I never told anybody about the pre-lat offering!! My desire for that shave went away when my bid was automatically killed by a higher outstanding bidder. 
You're a stand-up guy, Tim, but someday, maybe, if you get tired of owning that #62, hey post it here in "LJ Trade & Swap"!! With the Canadian dollar hovering around 78 cents US, the postage alone is putting a serious hurt in my eBay purchases and other American trades.


----------



## 33706

*Texcaster: * I like your eclectic, purposeful assortment of shaves and scrapers! The way you adapted generic tools to accommodate your specific needs is brilliant! I've never seen a double-convex grind, but someday if I can get my hands on a load of good Tiger maple, I'll make a Maloof rocker, it's on my bucket list. I'll then realize and appreciate the value of adaptive tools like you do!! Thanks for the post!!


----------



## Tim457

Well next time I have reason to be in Canada I'll smuggle some stuff across the border for you.


----------



## racerglen

SShhhhh, Tim, CBSA is listening !!

;-)


----------



## 33706

> SShhhhh, Tim, CBSA is listening !!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - racerglen


 Almost as bad as Pitney Bowes, who puts their hand out for the required vigorish, every time…


----------



## Tugboater78

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291408766337&alt=web

So did i just waste my monies?


----------



## theoldfart

Justin, nope. Clean and sharpen 'em up and learn how to use 'em. It's all good!


----------



## Tim457

I agree. And that wooden one should be real nice when cleaned up. If you want a tighter mouth you could inlay a new brass strip. The blade looks like it has a decent amount of life left to it.

These are models without the depth adjusting screws, but that's no big deal. Either tap with a small hammer or loosen the cap a bit, turn the shave over, and tap on a bench to increase the set. You get used to it.


----------



## Tugboater78

Good, wasnt sure, but figured since the 2 metal ones had blades and i know how to get them cleaned and sharpened i couldnt go too wrong.

But gotta learn how to use em, nwver used a spokeshave before


----------



## Tim457

They're pretty fun basically just need to get them sharp. Best tip I ever heard was from Paul Sellers to set one side of the blade deeper than the other so you can use one side for heavier cuts, one for finishing cuts, and anywhere in between.


----------



## Tugboater78

> They re pretty fun basically just need to get them sharp. Best tip I ever heard was from Paul Sellers to set one side of the blade deeper than the other so you can use one side for heavier cuts, one for finishing cuts, and anywhere in between.
> 
> - Tim


Aye, the one has 2 blades so could probably set that one permanently like that. Or maybe its just 1 blade.. idk i havent researched apokeshaves much. I know the big one says a 51, anyone ID the smaller?

Looking forward to playin with them, had a few projects where one woulda made things easier jnstead in using a bench chisel to carve.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, good buy for twenty bones.


----------



## daddywoofdawg

Tim Dahn:if I had seen that without the iron I would of though it was a boat cleat.


----------



## Tim457

I think that bottom is flat Tug, it's a little hard to tell from the pics. If it is it looks like a Stanley 64.


----------



## terryR

I finally found you guys!
My humble family of shaves…










All Stanley; 53, 64, and 151 I think?

Only restored the first so far, but it makes decent shavings, even with iron up-side down!


----------



## 33706

Nice family of shaves, *Terry*!
And a job well done on your #53 restoration. I like 53's because of the somewhat adjustable throat feature. Hey, mine has a knurled screw rather than your uber-cool thumbscrew!
I'd recommend a #65 as a companion to your #64, it has the rounded sole for inside curve trimming. 
.
Thanks for posting, Terry!


----------



## upchuck

> I d recommend a #65 as a companion to your #64, it has the rounded sole for inside curve trimming.
> 
> - poopiekat


Terry-
I'll bet he meant to say a #63 instead of #65. The #65 is a chamfer shave. More about the world of shaves here: 
http://www.peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/spokeshaves/#Stanley-63-shave
chuck


----------



## 33706

*Terry,*
With a *#65*, you get the chamfer guides on a* rounded *sole. you can get a #63, but the #65 I suggested will do BOTH functions. It's nice to have a tool that will put a chamfer on inside curves, as well as smoothing an inside arc by removing the chamfer guides. I looked at my #65's before I posted my recommendations above. Why anybody would steer you away from the versatile #65, I wouldn't know.


----------



## bandit571

All I have is a Stanley #64….says so right on the casting, too….


----------



## 33706

Thanks,* Bandit!* This is one that I've got a few examples of, mostly copies of Stanleys. They're all pretty good users.


----------



## waho6o9

A great read for Miller Falls cigar shave from Jim Hendricks:
http://wkfinetools.com/contrib2/HendricksJ/cigarShave/cigarShave-01.asp


----------



## 33706

Thanks, *Wahoo!
*I've never had any constructive experience or mentoring with any type of cigar shaves. I see them at antique shows, but I wouldn't know a good one from a bad one from one missing/broken parts. I do want to try one out, just to see if they need to be in my shop…maybe one or two to have handy for just their intended purpose.

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome poopiekat and they seem more versatile than

I thought they were.


----------



## ksSlim

Thanks for the link Waho6o9


----------



## WayneC

I've got a cigar shave and need to play with it.

I've been wanting a 65 for a while. They always seem to be high priced when I see them.


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome ksSlim!

It's a great read I hope you find it useful.


----------



## terryR

PK, Thanks for the tool recommendation…I'm sure a 65 will show up here sooner or later!

Restored the 151 yesterday in 10 minutes…just soap and water needed. The previous owner flattened the iron nicely, so sharpening literally took two minutes.










I like this shave much better since it was so easy to fettle! Been on a spoon making kick lately; will get more practice with a spokeshave; and less sawdust than my belt sander!

Also, I was just given a cigar shaped shave by JayT in the current Tool Swap…made from a pencil sharpener and exotic wood! I don't think I can post a photo till Aug1, but I am already looking for materials to build another. A cool tool!


----------



## theoldfart

My meager collection of three, Stanley flat 151, Record curved A151, and Stanley curved 63









An up skirt shot


----------



## bobasaurus

That record A151 looks really nice, how does it work?


----------



## Mosquito

Nice, guys. I just recently picked up a Stanley #152


----------



## theoldfart

Just got done cleaning up the sole, still have to sharpen the cutter(factory bevel). I don't think it was ever used, got it for $2.


----------



## 33706

Nice family shot, *Kevin*!
*Mos*, got a pic of the sole of that #152?


----------



## CO_Goose

I was directed over here to see if someone here can identify one of the Spoke Shaves that I have, but first the family photo



















The top two are Shop Fox Stanley 151 clones, one flat, and the other round.
The next is a Stanley 52, it says so on the casting.
The bottom one is the question. It has a "Stanley Rule and Level" blade, but only a "B" on one of the handles, no other distinguishing marks. The blade is the same size as the 52
It appears to be a Stanley, but I thought that they put their name on all of the castings.
Thanks in advance for your help

Mike


----------



## DLK

Nice shaves. I remember last year trying to identify a similar shave, but was not successful.


----------



## 33706

*Co_Goose:*
To me it looks like the two in the lower part of your photo are both #52's. I believe that the 'creased' handles are characteristic of the earlier examples, with Stanley logos on the cutter of an earlier design. Earlier ones also had the wing screw, rather than the knurled-head screw of the one above it.


----------



## Tim457

Pk is probably right, of course. See here for the description of the checkering vs the crease:
http://peterrobinson.galootcentral.com/spokeshaves/#Stanley-52-shave

And they didn't cast the name Stanley in at first. I assume they started doing that once the clones came out. The B in the casting is very indicative of Stanley.


----------



## 33706

thanks, Tim!
I haven't visited that 'galoot central' site, and wasn't sure if my terminology was acceptable. Do they call it 'creases' too, over there?
As far as spokeshaves go, I'm still in discovery mode myself. My first set of Queen Anne legs were done with my one and only spoke shave thirty years ago, and I've been sold on them ever since.


----------



## Boatman53

I'll have to get some pics of my shaves and draw knives in a day or so but in the mean time they have been getting a workout.










Jim


----------



## grfrazee

Need help identifying a spokeshave I just restored. The guys in the Restoration thread couldn't ID it, and my usual searches didn't turn up anything.

My thought is that it's an early Bailey 1 or Bailey 2 based on the iron's logo and the information here. The original color seemed to be the standard Stanley dark grey/black japanning-type finish. However, I haven't found anything definitive.


----------



## donwilwol

Early #51?


----------



## grfrazee

Actually, now that I'm looking at more stuff, it just seems like a straight-handled early #52 with no hang-holes. The Baileys, from what I can tell, would say "BAILEY" on the iron.



> The straight handles have a flatter profile than the raised handles and have a depression running along the centre of the handle from the base to the hang hole. The later shaves have checkering on the handles but the earlier versions did not.


----------



## bearkatwood

Love this thread! Spokeshaves are my favorite tool. I don't have as many as I would like, but then who does? My favorites are on the right. I got tired of confusing the two boggs (flat/curved) so I put walnut handles on my favorite curved one. My all time favorite spokeshave is the Bailey civil war era one(front right). With the Boggs shaves I can't adjust the depth of cut as easy. I can try to work it like a travisher a little, but it is nice to be able to take a bigger bite when I want and when I am working on my curved backrests I need to adjust often, so it wins as my favorite because of the knob on the face for adjusting the depth of the front plate. 









Here is a picture of the chairs and stools I just finished for an IPIC theater in Houston TX, lots of spokeshave work there.


----------



## terryR

> Actually, now that I m looking at more stuff, it just seems like a straight-handled early #52 with no hang-holes. The Baileys, from what I can tell, would say "BAILEY" on the iron.
> 
> The straight handles have a flatter profile than the raised handles and have a depression running along the centre of the handle from the base to the hang hole. The later shaves have checkering on the handles but the earlier versions did not.
> 
> - grfrazee


The lack of hang holes threw me…
Looks OLD.


----------



## 33706

*Bearkatwood:* Your pics serve as an inspiration to many of us, who may not have envisioned what can be done with a spokeshave. To me they were always more of a utilitarian smoother/problem solver. You have truly shown the way for incorporating graceful curves into your work. Interesting collection, too.

*grfrazee/Terry*, I have seen examples of the tool you posted, and I confess that my brain dismissed them as knockoffs, not realizing they may be of some historical significance. sometimes when browsing, I just say no to a tool if there's no explicit markings to identify what it is. Yeah, I get lazy sometimes.


----------



## jmartel

Bearkat, you should put those up under projects. Those are awesome looking.


----------



## CO_Goose

Found an interesting spoke shave in a box of rusty junk at a garage sale that I almost didn't stop at since it was mainly clothes. But I say a guy holding a marking gauge in his hand, and decided to investigate. and in the box was this spokeshave, and picked it up with two other tools for $5










Unfortunately "A. Thompson" and "J T Davison" stamped their names on the handles, obscuring the maker's mark
This is the best photo that I have of the mark










I can read the "newcastle" under the name. The rest of it looks like " HY OSDOIN L" I played with the picture program to try and make it easier to read.










If anyone has any idea who made this, I would greatly appreciate it. It appears to be slightly worn, but usable, or even fixable.










again, yes the blade is in backwards, I took this picture before I figured that part out. It is after all my first wooden spokeshave that I have found.

Thanks to all for the help that I have received so far.
Mike


----------



## summerfi

Mike, nice find on the spokeshave. It took a little digging, but I think I have an answer for you.

The Y in HY is a smaller letter with a line under it. This indicates it is an abbreviation for a first name, and that name is Henry. See this link for confirmation.

After studying the rest of the name under magnification, I believe it is OSBORN. What looks like an L at the end is, I believe, just a superfluous wear or scratch mark.

So the question then becomes, was there a Henry Osborn who was an early tool maker or dealer in the British town of Newcastle? Indeed there was. Henry didn't make your spokeshave. He was an ironmonger, or hardware dealer, who sold tools made by others. The actual maker of your tool will probably never be known, but now you have at least some of it's history.

Here are a few links pertaining to Henry Osborn. Link 1 Link 2 Link 3


----------



## summerfi

Upon second look, I believe the L is an actual letter, and next to it is a small T with line under it. This is an abbreviation for Limited, so Henry Osborn, Limited is the actual company name. If you could find out what year Henry Osborn incorporated his company (i.e., adopted the Limited status) you could estimate your spokeshave's age. I'm guessing early 1900s.


----------



## Tim457

Nice find Mike and great sleuthing Bob. I have a wooden spokeshave like that where the iron has been sharpened so many times that the throat is so open it doesn't work very well. I've been keeping my eye out for a replacement, but no luck so far. LV does sell one I might try if it's the correct size. Your blade looks to be in great shape, should tune up well. It's a very different cut from a metal spokeshave with the blade bedded at 45 degrees or so.


----------



## CO_Goose

And this is precisely why I come here, the people here are great! I spent a couple of hours trying to figure out the markings, and searching, and ended up nowhere.

Thanks Greatly Bob, That information is exactly what I was after.

And Tim, it turns out that this shave was used enough that they placed a shim in one of the holes for the blade, and it appears to have slightly warped the blade. It also appears to have been sharpened a bit, but there is still enough meat to get another edge on it. Unfortunately the worn part on the handle is so bad that the mouth is really wide open, so I will need to do surgery to get it more closed to make it slightly useable, right now it digs in way too easily.

Couple of more questions, What angle to sharpen this blade? Does the bottom also need to be flattened/polished? What type of shape/profile does the wood in front of the blade look like?

Thanks all

Mike


----------



## Johnny7

*Bob*-very impressed with your research


----------



## grfrazee

Anyone happen to have a copy of the 1909 Preston Tool Catalog? I have what I think is a Preston spokeshave, but I can't seem to find exactly what it is after about 30 mins of google searching. This is the closest I've gotten, and the page it comes from wasn't helpful at all.


----------



## ToddJB

Sure is purty, whatever it ends up being.

Blade too pitted to use?


----------



## summerfi

I believe you have an E. C. Stearns spokeshave. See this comparison.


----------



## DLK

> I believe you have an E. C. Stearns spokeshave. See this comparison.
> 
> - summerfi


Bob, I think E.C. Stearns Syracuse, New York would be written where the filigree is, but isn't so it may not be an E.C. Stearns. At least the ones I've seen are like this.


----------



## summerfi

Stearns made several styles of spokeshaves. The No. 13 flexible sole model did have the writing you identified. Not all models had this however.

grfrazee's spokeshave is a Stearn's No. 7. Here is a discussion on another forum about this spokeshave. The No. 7 has straight handles. The No. 8, pictured below, is similar but with curved handles.

Here also is a link to a Stearns No. 8 that sold on ebay about a month ago.

The Stearns No. 7/8 is similar to the Stanley No. 53, so it may be worth checking to see if a Stanley blade would fit. A new blade could be fairly easily fabricated too. I think the casting part of your spokeshave should clean up pretty well.


----------



## DLK

Thanks Bob. I don't run across many E.C. Stern products in Michigan's Upper Peninsula so I guess I just have not seen the earlier types without the writing. Wrong of me to assume that would all have had the inscription. I did however do high school in Syracuse so I now have a little fondness for E.C. Stearns although as a teenager I had no idea I would be interested in their tools as old man.


----------



## grfrazee

Thanks Bob, wonderful research! Guess I was totally off, but that's not surprising.

@ToddJB, the blade is toast. It was about 1/16" thick after how much it rusted. I also managed to twist off the thumb screw, even after soaking it liberally overnight in penetrating oil. Will have to drill out the part of the screw still stuck in. The filigreed part was a real pain to free from the rest of the body, and I'll have to punch/drill the little pins out too.

The spokeshave was $5 at a junk shop, but man, is it making me work for it.


----------



## bearkatwood

I recently bought two old spokeshaves off ebay and one didn't have the adjustment knob on it. I thought no big deal I can just get one at the hardware store… Nope. I finally had to order one off ebay. Then I rounded it off by adding a new hock blade. Works good now.


----------



## bobasaurus

I ordered an interesting old spokeshave on ebay and it arrived today. I sharpened it up and tried it out:



















There are brass adjustment knobs for the depth of cut. They have a little too much slop right now, I'll need to unscrew them and see if I can improve things. The brass mouth plate is also very worn in the center and needs replacing. Should be a fun restore. The blade is stamped "T. DIXON & SONS".


----------



## 33706

Let us know how you made out with your spokeshave re-hab, bobasaurus!

I was asked about sharpening a cigar spokeshave, and I didn't have an answer, as I've never owned or used a cigar type spokeshave.

Here's a link to a Paul sellers video: 



Tom Fidgen, a heritage woodworker here:


----------



## bandit571

been using this little 'shave for a few days..









Stanley #64…..with the low angle block planes. Spokeshave worked better on curved stuff..









I tried the drawknives first….spokeshave worked better. Used it enough, that I had to stop and sharpen it back up..


----------



## 33706

Hey, *Bandit!
*To me it looks like it's time to break out a #20 or #113 adjustable radius Compass plane! Have you got such an animal?


----------



## bandit571

Not yet…..saw a couple in a store this summer…[email protected] $38 to $50 was a bit too pricey for me…..


----------



## oltexasboy1

Hey guys ,there is a great video that Paul sellers put up about sharping a spokeshave that is worth a look. This my collection and probably all I need. This is before I cleaned them up and sharpened the blades. The #151 is the one I like the best. Since I only paid $18.00 for all 3, I may but a new hock blade for the 151. The cigar shave I just got and haven't had a chance to clean it or sharpen the blade. Anybody have an idea what the one on the bottom is ,no marking (no clue) I do agree Poopiekat WINS
One other Paul Sellers vid GOOD METHOD


----------



## racerglen

I've only seen one cigar type shave in the wild and was testily informed it was staying on that beam over the shelves, it had been the owners fathers..


----------



## 33706

ol' texasboy:

I just saw a shave similar to the one in your bottom photo:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3-Old-DUNLAP-LOOP-HANDLED-SPOKE-SHAVE-VINTAGE-HAND-TOOL-PLANE-/252158986334?hash=item3ab5d8c85e:g:8k4AAOSwwbdWO7GB

The one in eBay is clearly marked "Dunlap' on the tensioning screw. With that in mind, it may be difficult to identify whose spokeshave yours originated from. Dunlap was often a rebrand of other manufacturers tools. The unusual double-beam handles were not unique to one maker, I'm sure.


----------



## donwilwol

I just had a Dunlop spoke shave in my hand just like that a while ago. I passed because it was $18 and …... Well, it was $18.


----------



## TheFridge

If anyone happens to have a LN extra lever cap or screw for a record 151 gimme shout.

Edit: an extra lever cap and/or screw. Effing autocorrect.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just give LN a call. They're great about replacement parts. I've broken things that were totally my fault and they wouldn't let me pay for it.


----------



## bandit571

Picked this over last weekend..









Just $3. Not a mark nor number anywhere to be found. 









was hoping to find a curved sole one, guess this will just have to do.

Underside of the handles are a bit different. Any clues as to who made this one…


----------



## 33706

Bandit: That cross-hatch pattern looks familiar, though I can't quite place it. Maybe I've seen it on a lever cap.
Kinda looks like a 'Defiance' pattern.Been looking at google images… no help there. something will turn up that you can compare it to!
*[Edit]* Here's a defiance plane on eBay right now, with that same pattern. Defiance tools rarely had their name on them.








Photo is property of the seller.


----------



## theoldfart

I have been lusting after a Ceee-Ghar(circula)r spokeshave for some time now. Really needed it on my last project, so when Der Leachmeister sent his June list I was all over this. Ordered it within an hour of getting the list.

Say hello to my little friend, Cincinnati Tool Co circular spoke shave.




































Oh happy days


----------



## DanKrager

Hello new friend!

DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Two I picked up recently.


----------



## bandit571

Drove 20 miles (to get out of $15 shipping) and came home with yet another spokeshave…









Well, the Stanley 9-1/2 came along for the ride..









Spokeshave with a Seymour Smith & Son stamp on the iron. Sooo, now I have three flat soled shaves…









A "No-Name" , a Stanley No.64 and that S. Smith & Son…....all sharpened up, and ready to go…..


----------



## Boatman53

Some day I'll get around to posting all the shaves that I have but for now I'll start off with this one. I just got it yesterday and haven't cleaned or sharpened it yet. I don't know who made it so would appreciate any input.














































As you can see behind the blade is curved but the front of the blade is removable and has four different profiles. It also allows for throat size adjustment. The blade is 7/8" X 2". I'll let you know what I think of it when I get it cleaned up.

Jim


----------



## Johnny7

Jim
It would appear you have a Millers Falls No 2
See here, from a 1925 catalog:


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Jonny that would be the one. The handles made me think Millers Falls but that is all I had to go on.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, found one of those up in Maine but it was missing the mouth piece. Looks pretty cool. I have a similar one from Cincinnati Tool Co.


----------



## Dugbug

I don't know if I imported this photo correctly or not. It's a Stanley #67 that I bought at a flea market for 5 dollars. It has both a flat bottom sole and a rounded one.


----------



## Boatman53

Kevin I do like your Cincinnati tool shave. Is that blade a radius? I have an inshave by Cincinnati. 
Dougbug those are nice shaves those 67's. I've used mine a lot, because the handles can be removed and inserted in the back end I've been able to use them where I just couldn't get other tools. Now you need to find the fence for it. 
At 5 bucks you stole it, nice get, and you have all that leftover money for the fence when you find one.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Jim, the cutter is curved. Think your jig will work? My freehand technique is still in its infancy.


----------



## DLK

The Stanley 67 can also be used with the handles t 90 degrees like so:










Someday I'll find a need to use it in this configuration.

I use spoke saves more and more now, because I say the Paul Sellers blog and video on how to sharpen them with a paddle sharpener called a diamond hone


----------



## Boatman53

Here is my Cincinnati Tool Co. Shave. I guess I would call it an inshave but open to a better name.





































It has the most radius of any tool I have. I also just realized that the handles don't match. I think the one on the left is the original.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

I agree with the left one, have the same lines on mine


----------



## DLK

I think "smiley shave" would be a better name. LOL.. I like it and I think I want one.


----------



## Boatman53

Don, I just found one for sale on line and they only wanted $105 for it. Holy mackerel!

Kevin you asked about sharpening the curved blade and this is what I use for my Millers Falls cigar shave. My jig can't do the curved blades but I might make an adapter similar the this getup I made during a sharpening challenge I had going on WoodNet one time.














































Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Jim, think I'll try that .


----------



## Ocelot

Is that all? Only 55000 posts to go.










The other side has the number on it. :-D


----------



## TheFridge

25deg on the MF1?


----------



## Ocelot

Does anybody know what thread is on the adjuster screw on a Stanley 53 or 54 spokeshave?

It's no. 8, but it's not 32 tpi. I've ordered some 8-36 screws, but I'm fearing it's something like 8-28.

Obviously I'm missing one. nhplaneparts has one on eBay, but it's $16 shipped and it's from an older tool than mine.

Thanks,
-Paul


----------



## Boatman53

I can check tomorrow if I remember.
Jim


----------



## TheFridge

Stanley tended to make their own oddball thread sizes.


----------



## Ocelot

Thanks 


> I can check tomorrow if I remember.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


----------



## 33706

Ocelot,
I found a #53 among my stuff, and it had one good screw that I could measure. With my pitch gauge, it looked like 26 tpi showed the least daylight between gauge and thread. I was all back and forth with every gauge between 18tpi and 36tpi, and as often as I use that gauge set, I've never seen daylight between gauge and screw. So my measurements are inconclusive. Under magnification, the pitch angle looks weird. Kinda like comparing a rip saw to a crosscut saw, instead of being equi-angular, the leading edge was nearly vertical. According to some machinist websites, this is known as a 'Buttress' thread, so score one for Stanley for making things even more difficult. So my thread gauges will never engage fully, being for the universally used 60-degree thread. Unless you're going for Pebble Beach Concours quality, I'd just ream it out and re-thread to 10/32. It's only a chipbreaker, after all. Your screws don't enter the cast iron body, do they?


----------



## WayneC

It might be BSW, Whitworth, or another thread pitch.

Check this post

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/12/02/general-hand-plane-notes-sizes-threads-and-misc-info/


----------



## Ocelot

PK,

Thanks very much for investigating that. I'm sure you spent a bit of time on it!

Drill and tap is an option, but the cross-section is only about 1/4" square and I don't know if I can do the job without breaking it. I haven't even seen how to remove the thing from the tool. It's retained somehow and has those two springs under it. By the way, I see your 53 in a photo at the top of this thread.

Also it might be "just a levercap", but it's a pretty unique one with a fulcrum half-way down and two spring pockets for the mouth adjusting action.

It's a challenge just to find the right screw. I could always just buy another 53 - paying more attention this time - which actually has the adjuster screw.

I've skimmed through a two-part treatise on Stanley threads from an Australian old tool site. The author contends that Stanley didn't chose "oddball" threads at all, but they did stick to one after they picked it. In 1900, you could buy "off the shelf" as many as 5 different thread pitches of a single screw size. Yes, Whitworth and BSW were around in America, but mostly not after 1875 (as I recall from the Australian article). Most Stanley tools, having been introduced after that year, would not have had Whitworth or BSW threads.


----------



## 33706

Ocelot,
A big word of apology, jeez I was looking at the wrong spokeshave, D'oh!!
Okay.. on that #53 pictured in the opening post, I took the adjusting screw and measured it and my thread gauges tell me it's for sure 28 tpi. So your suspicions are true, it is indeed an 8-28! And a thumbscrew at that!
Cripes, I'd try to find another #53 and just rob what you needed from it. For the expense of an eBay screw, you could probably turn up a whole tool, and get the cutter and anything else you need. I've got a set of Whitworths and samples of every metric known to man, I could dig them out and see if there's something comparable, just let me know.


----------



## Boatman53

Here is what I have, a 53, a 54, and an un-numbered shave. All have a 28 pitch screw.



















The 53 is on the bottom, the 54 is in the middle, and the un-numbered one is on top. The numbered ones have knurled thumb screws, the un-numbered one has a flat thumb screw.

Jim


----------



## Ocelot

Maybe I should just buy A 54 and swap the screw back and forth to which ever one I'm using.

Grainger stocks an ugly 8-28 screw for 89 cents with $10 shipping.

Clearly I should just buy more spoke shaves.


----------



## Ocelot

Ok. I bought a 54, paid too much…and a 51 and a 52. I'm spokeshaving up! Screw from 54 fits and so will be shared for now.


----------



## WayneC

I bought one from Eric at New Hampshire Plane parts.


----------



## Brit

I have quite a few spokeshaves and love using them. My personal preference is for wooden spokeshaves, although I do have some metal ones too. I have quite a few already, but I've just one this lot of 9 wooden spokeshaves for £28. They'll all get restored and tuned over the winter months.


----------



## DLK

Those are lovely. I only have three wooden ones and find them a joy to use. Do you use them all or do you find only particular shape and sizes are useful. You inspire me to collect or make more.


----------



## Brit

I haven't found one yet that isn't useful Don. I think the wooden ones do take a bit more getting used to though, but I think you get more feedback from them personally. I'll post the rest of my collection when I get a chance.


----------



## jdh122

Question: I'm looking for ideas on how to mount my spokeshaves on the wall, like people do for a plane till. I can't seem to come up with anything.

BTW, here is my little collection. About half new and half old. I haven't yet gotten around to tuning up the adjustable mouth one. Otherwise I use them all except for the chairmaker's concave one. It's not nearly as useful as I thought, I get better results just taking light cuts and leaving small facets with a regular shave. The Veritas regular angle flat-bottomed one is my go-to shave.


----------



## Brit

Hopefully this quick and dirty sketch will give you an idea of what I intend to do. The backing board is held to the wall with French cleats. The wooden holders are screwed to the board from the back and the slots in the two wooden holders will obviously be adjusted to suit each spokeshave and the number of spokeshaves.


----------



## Ocelot

Maybe it's just me, but I would add some kind of retainer - spring clip or something, so you won't knock one off while reaching for another or just moving a long piece of lumber and bump into the . I'm thinking of something you would lift up as you put the shave in - which would them press down on it to keep it in place. The tales of people breaking the planes when they fall off the till are common enough.


----------



## 33706

*Brit:*
Good idea about your design, it's like a miniature version of a ***********************************'s gun rack in the back window of his lifted F-250!

I just store mine in a drawer, two-layers deep, much like a silverware drawer. I've got over two dozen stored in a drawer 19' wide by 16" back, high enough for the bottom layer and lift-out till. Yeah, just some finger holes to lift the 'till' out. I'd like to store mine on the wall too, but wall space is at a premium in my shop.

Nice collection there,* Jeremy!* Whatever your design, be sure it is expandable to accommodate future additions!

*Ocelot*: a nice foamy fatigue mat directly under your spoke shave display can prevent heartaches too!


----------



## jdh122

Thanks for the suggestions. Brit, thanks for taking the time to make that sketch. I think something like this could work for me. I was originally thinking in terms of holding them all by the middle part, but maybe it makes more sense to hold them by the handles.
Ocelot, I think your idea of having some kind of catch is a good one. I just recently (last night, in fact), finished a rough-and-ready plane till that hangs on the wall. Your comment makes me wonder if I shouldn't either angle it a bit or add some kind of rudimentary catch. 
That's a nice drawer, poopiekat (and a cool collection). I have almost no drawers in my shop (other than a couple under my grinder and a couple in my router table). Presently the shaves are either on a shelf or hanging from a hook under the shelf. Not a terrible arrangement, but I'm debating the till idea. The piece of plywood I have them laid out on would obviously not allow for expansion, though. Hmmm.


----------



## 33706

It's all good!
But if you decide to hang your shaves by the hole in the handle….remember that someday you might come into possession of a great vintage spokeshave with no hang holes! Noooo, don't reach for the drill!!!


----------



## jdh122

Don't worry - there's no way I'd drill through a handle to hang a spokeshave (the only tool I've ever done that to is my homemade wooden joiner's mallet).


----------



## DLK

Here is what I did, which I think looks cool, but the square pegs could be longer.


----------



## DanKrager

I have four shaves (so far) and store them in a tool roll that can hang near where I'm working.

I'd love to get a travisher….

DanK


----------



## Brit

Here's my collection. The top two and the bottom two are new and the rest are vintage.


----------



## 33706

What a collection, Andy!


----------



## donwilwol

Sweet collection Andy


----------



## Planeman40

Interesting subject!

I have a few metal ones of various sizes, but my favorite now is the one I made from tiger maple. It is sitting on some of the 63 carving gouges I have also made. I love using the tools I have built (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/183218, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/265290, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/183330)!


----------



## Ocelot

Tiger maple! Very nice!


----------



## DanKrager

These are sweet little devices.










DanK


----------



## Spokeshave1

Hi Summerfi

The mystery spokeshave is most likely a Bailey #4. Stanley bought out Bailey and started branding his #4 as their #54 in circa 1875.

It is likely that the cutter is stamped with a Stanley trademark stamp.


----------



## Spokeshave1

Hi Summerfi

The mystery spokeshave is most likely a Bailey #4. Stanley bought out Bailey and started branding his #4 as their #54 in circa 1875.

It is likely that the cutter is stamped with a Stanley trademark stamp.


----------



## Spokeshave1

Hi Summerfi

The mystery spokeshave is most likely a Bailey #4. Stanley bought out Bailey and started branding his #4 as their #54 in circa 1875.

It is likely that the cutter is stamped with a Stanley trademark stamp.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Shopping for reasonable used spokeshave seems to be feast or famine?
When ever I find some used ones that seem affordable, I'm too poor to buy the ones I find. 
Like this pile of 7 that sold for $125 at local auction today:
https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/bscari/catalogue-id-arizon10003/lot-da906cd5-e879-48d1-9fb7-aa68017ecc8f

Oh well. Maybe next time.


----------



## 33706

*Captain,*
I wouldn't mourn the loss of that auction lot too much.
Auctioneers routinely put together 'lots' where they hide some totally worthless tools among their better quality examples on top. 
My collection came to me one at a time, often paying $5 at a yard sale for one, or at most $10. My favorite ones are not the prettiest, but now that I've got all the profiles, I can weed out those I won't use. I'll sharpen them up for my grandchildrens' toolboxes, or retail them somewhere.


----------



## P89DC

Here's my collection. Flat Stanley, flat Record 151, round Record 151, Stanley 53 and Stanley 63:









Does the A151 mean these early 1990 era Record spoke shaves are made of malleable iron or do they have to be red not blue?









A few woodies:


----------



## Brit

Thought you guys would like to see this. Just received the little fella in the photo below. Fully functional 4 1/2" long boxwood shave with a 1" blade. Never seen one this small before and I had to have it. For comparison, I've put it alongside a standard 10" boxwood shave and my big 14" shave.

Isn't it cute?


----------



## DLK

Wow Andy! where ever did yo find it?


----------



## CFrye

Love it Andy!


----------



## Boatman53

I agree, that is cute, Andy.
Jim


----------



## theoldfart

Andy, reminds me of a perspective drawing.

Cool looking set of tools.


----------



## Brit

Don - I found it on ebay.


----------



## DLK

> Don - I found it on ebay.
> 
> - Brit


Well Damn. Your lucky I didn't see it. LOL


----------



## Brit

Just picked up another tiny spokeshave, this time only 3 3/4" long and made by D. Flather & Sons. I'd love to know what purpose these tiny shaves were made for so if anyone knows, please shout.










Here they are taking their place in the ever-growing line up. Some of these need some love.


----------



## controlfreak

I received one of those from my Grandfathers estate. I haven't sharpened it yet but it is still one of my favorite tools.


----------



## splinterhead

Never used one, looks like you have them all!


----------



## Brit

The fact that is was a family heirloom makes it even more special IMO.

Regarding my question as to what the tiny shaves were used for, I found this blog by Joel Moskowitz where he mentions them. It doesn't really answer the question, but a good read nonetheless.

"In spite of the idea that tool makers are supposed to be experts, it's obvious that in real life toolmakers have no idea about which tools will actually sell. The sheer number of unloved and unpopular tools in these catalogs is impressive. It's probably true that a few people needed that tiny 1" shave. And I know a few of you out there, now that you know they once existed, are jonesing for one! But the reason why the 1-inchers were manufactured wasn't because some bright young thing at Marples decided that 1" spokeshaves were an untapped market. What almost certainly happened is that at some point in the company's history, some customer asked for one. Or even more probable: the company was searching around for new products to expand the wooden spokeshave line, and someone at the factory said, "We could make them smaller if you want," and suddenly a new product line sprouts and sells a few. If you are making tools by hand, even in a factory setting, it is usually not a big deal to make myriad sizes and designs. There aren't any expensive molds or fixtures for each size, so it is pretty easy to make lots of different designs. If nobody ordered a particular size again you just didn't make more."


----------



## 33706

Thanks, Andy!
Here's my own tiny spoke shave, it escaped my attention even when I started this thread:



















This is an X-Acto spoke shave, 3 1/2" long. It was part of a large X-Acto kit I bought in the '60s, because it had a genuine razor knife I needed for hacking up my model cars into ridiculous kustoms. To this day the spoke shave has never been used.


----------



## Brit

In terms of the usefulness of tiny spokeshaves, I would say this. There have been times when I've had a piece of wood clamped in the vise on my bench and I have wanted to use a spokeshave to work the corners of the wood, but the handles have often gotten in the way because they've hit the benchtop. I think that is where my tiny spokeshaves will be most useful to me. I have seen a number of 10" spokeshaves where someone has cut down the handles, so they probably had a similar problem to resolve. Here's an example:


----------



## MikeB_UK

I always assumed the small ones were used by luthiers & patternmakers.

These are mine, also picked up a bunch of tanged irons to make some more when I get around to it.


----------



## Nib

Greetings, comrades. I will attempt to post a picture of a few of my spokeshaves. I love them. Be back shortly.


----------



## Foghorn

Love me some spokeshaves. Mostly newer ones but a few older including the Stanley 84 razor. The mini brass ones were bought at LeeValley some years ago when they were available.


----------



## Lazyman

You guys must have a lot of hairy spokes.


----------



## Brit

LOL - That's a good one.

@Foghorn - Nice collection!


----------



## 33706

> You guys must have a lot of hairy spokes.
> 
> - Lazyman


Remind me to never to start a thread on "*crook-neck chisels*".....or *"bastard files of your dreams"....*


----------



## DLK

Keep Kenny away from those files. If Kenny is killed by a file it would be a bastard file.


----------



## Ocelot

I imagine there are quite a number of crooks that need their neck chiseled!


----------



## DLK

I think this spokeshave country cousin a mini-draw knife is worth having:










Perfect for making spoons when out camping.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! Good one Don!


----------



## Brit

I almost bought one of those Gramercy spoonmaker's drawknives this week Don, but shipping from the US killed that thought. I'll wait for TFWW to sell it through one of their European retailers. I could make use of that.


----------



## DLK

Andy, it is very nice. If I could facilitate shipping to you i would do so, but it would likely be even more expensive. However, I bet you could make one.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> I almost bought one of those Gramercy spoonmaker s drawknives this week Don, but shipping from the US killed that thought. I ll wait for TFWW to sell it through one of their European retailers. I could make use of that.
> 
> - Brit


Daegrad do a reproduction viking thumbshave for a bit under 20 quid.
Not sure how good the steel/forging is though.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=thumbshave









This one looks better made
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/492848730/hand-forged-thumb-shave-with-3-inch-edge?ref=shop_home_active_1&crt=1


----------



## rad457

Found where mine were hiding


----------



## Brit

Thanks Mike, I appreciate that. I'll check them out.


----------



## MikeB_UK

> Thanks Mike, I appreciate that. I ll check them out.
> 
> - Brit


No worries - let me know if it works fine.

I got to thinking that I could probably re-purpase an existing iron to make a small drawknife.
So, quick prototype, surprisingly this actually worked.









Then on to a slightly more useful prototype.
Decided to go with a kind of hybrid thumbshave/spokeshave, with a 1/2" gap above the iron so it could be used like a drawknife.








Handle will need tweaking a bit more for comfort, but I think the general idea is sound


----------



## Brit

Very good Mike.


----------



## drsurfrat

Does anyone recognize this maker? garage sale find for $5. Web search has not yielded anything yet




























Anybody need it?


----------



## HokieKen

Goodell Pratt Company Mike. According to the linked page, that logo was in use from ~1900-1915.


----------



## DLK

Yes Goodell and Pratt.


----------



## drsurfrat

Ah, thanks guys, I guess i should have known.
Wow, that's 100+ years old, and in really good shape.


----------



## HokieKen

It's a neat looking old shave Mike. I like that logo. Cool old thumbscrew. Too bad the handles are so industrial looking. It would be a real eye catcher otherwise


----------



## bandit571

Ok..have 2 spokeshaves in my shop…..









One is by Seymour Smith & Sons…the other? ( drilled a hanger hole for it..)
the other was having issues…..chattered more than cut….took it apart..









Shavings UNDER the iron? bed for the iron was way too rough….same with the cap….iron itself needed it's back flattened, and the bevel honed….start with the easy stuff…









needle file….the entire bed (frog??) needed work….cap was sanded flat and the bevel edge was polished up test drive?









Piece of White oak….to make a nosing detail…..chattered a little where the grain changed….no problems otherwise









So…i can use one until it feels a tad dull, and just grab the other…works for me..


----------



## Notw

> Found where mine were hiding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Andre


What are the ones in the top right of this picture?


----------



## rad457

They are detail shaves I bought at Lee Valley in 2014, not miniatures, believe they are made for Luthier's?


----------



## Ocelot

They look like the AMT ones.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-Small-AMT-Brass-Finger-Thumb-SPOKESHAVE-Plane-4-Wide-With-Blade-Pouch/174410505872?hash=item289bad1e90:g:8bMAAOSwZ2FfRy~5


----------



## donwilwol

for any interested in spokeshaves https://amzn.to/3zCDJPL










And in case you misse3d the first one. https://amzn.to/3bGFPpM










And here is the entire series https://amzn.to/3A7maIM


----------

